
How a cracked fan blade (probably) ended a decade of no US air travel fatalities - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/04/how-a-cracked-fan-blade-probably-ended-a-decade-of-no-us-air-travel-fatalities/
======
basicplus2
With most modern engines the cowling is supposed to be able to contain fan
blade destruction..

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wcALjMJbAvU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wcALjMJbAvU)

